# Monarch Grand Vacations - new resorts?



## cgartly (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

I just had a phone call from a "Tony" @ Rivera Shores confirming my reservation that we have booked in February and also wanted to let me know that MGV owners now have access to 300 more resorts with the points we already own.  He told me it was no longer necessary to join II to gain access to more resorts and wanted to set up a time while we were on our vacation to meet and tell us about the new resorts, in exchange for an hour of our time we would recieve a $75 fuel card.

I told him we were travelling with 4 kids and had a very busy schedule and would not be able to meet with him and to his credit he was not pushy at all.

What is Monarch trying to sell us now?


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 10, 2009)

They're calling to tell you about Escape Time Plus - http://monarchescapetimeplus.com/default.aspx

They introduced this last year in April for Premiere members.  It basically allows you to use your points to book additional inventory that they got access to through Resortime.

Don't bother wasting your time.  Makes more sense to go to Resortime and book directly online


----------

